# Tray vs 5 gallon bucket for rolling



## beedoola (May 18, 2015)

Is there any difference in performance/coating between a roller tray and a 5 gallon bucket with a grate? I was using a tray the other day (I often use 5 gal buckets) and felt like the paint was more evenly soaked into the roller. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

We haven't had this debate in a long time, I've got my popcorn ready it's go time. 

Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

Once upon a time... a big ben tray can hold 2 gallons and you can use 14's & 18's.

5g buckets do not hold 14's or 18's. The End.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

If you use a bucket grid with something other then dead flat paints it can sometimes leave a very feint grid pattern on the wall. I typically recommend them for jobs like new build commercial or tract homes because of this. I recommend a tray for res-repaints most of the time to avoid any potential problems, but I have no doubt that some painters can use grids without any problems.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

PACman said:


> If you use a bucket grid with something other then dead flat paints it can sometimes leave a very feint grid pattern on the wall. I typically recommend them for jobs like new build commercial or tract homes because of this. I recommend a tray for res-repaints most of the time to avoid any potential problems, but I have no doubt that some painters can use grids without any problems.



I should consider myself lucky then, having rolled countless thousands using buckets & grids for 27 years without ever experiencing this "waffle effect" you speak of. 

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Roamer (Jul 5, 2010)

I've never seen this either. We prefer buckets and grids to roller trays. Trays are easy to kick over, spill when moving and don't work well on ladders, not to mention that they need to be constantly filled.

We only use trays when using a fine finish, like an alkyd or epoxy that is being sponge rolled on doors.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

It does seem that trays better facilitate loading the roller with paint. There are some advantages to each. I used to be a hard core bucket guy, but the Kvord bags have helped my transition to trays. They make all the difference to me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clearlycut (Dec 1, 2013)

Tray all day.
Buckets are useless and kill production.
Posture is horrible using a bucket. Plus grids push paint out of a roller.
Tray pushes it in the roller.
I could roll out half a wall by the time you were to dip a roller in a 5.
Its like churning butter.
Tray is superior on all levels. Its a no brainer.

This is coming from someone who rolled from a bucket for 10 yrs before rolling out of tray.


----------



## fredo (Nov 20, 2011)

This is good stuff...I thought roller grids were pretty productive because it seems to take longer to load the paint from a tray...if your using a flat tray. I've never seen a waffle effect from a grid ???

In residential we use a 9" roller more and commercial vice versa. I think I'm gonna grab some popcorn as well and watch this develop.


http://dqpainting.com


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Anyone ever seen the trays that hold two gallons that roll around on wheels? Saw them at big orange a while back. Couldn't figure out whether the wheels were big enough to not get caught up on bumps or folds in your dropsheets.

This is obviously one of those threads where it's gonna end up "to each his own."


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

Clearlycut said:


> Tray all day.
> Buckets are useless and kill production.
> Posture is horrible using a bucket. Plus grids push paint out of a roller.
> Tray pushes it in the roller.
> ...


+1 on this. It's just a hassle having to load your roller from the bucket at a nearly 90 degree angle. I like the more comfortable 45 degree angle of using a tray. The big trays hold lots of paint so refilling is not much of an issue. I would like to find a better way of moving the tray around, much like what WildBill is talking about.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

I'm with Gymshu on not liking the vertical dip required with the bucket.

This is the one I was thinking about, but it's not on the big orange site from what I could see. Canadian Tire supposedly sells them but I've never seen them in the paint department there. This one's made by Richards which I believe is a Canadian company.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Rbriggs82 said:


> We haven't had this debate in a long time, I've got my popcorn ready it's go time.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


WITH an extra shot of butter for me. This should be a good one.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> I should consider myself lucky then, having rolled countless thousands using buckets & grids for 27 years without ever experiencing this "waffle effect" you speak of.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up.


Look from close to the wall. It sometimes shows up in the side sheen. It isn't all that common, in fact I have only seen it on jobs were a certain brand was used. (NOT SW! The company I'm talking about doesn't exist anymore!) This particular brand was known as being quite muddy in thickness and any eggshell or satin finish didn't lay out worth a crap. Looking down a long wall for example you could actually see the "grid" pattern if they only did one coat. I actually haven't seen it in 15 years or so but that doesn't mean someone isn't making a similar product somewhere.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Clearlycut said:


> Tray all day.
> Buckets are useless and kill production.
> Posture is horrible using a bucket. Plus grids push paint out of a roller.
> Tray pushes it in the roller.
> ...


Good point. If you are loading the roller per the manufacturers instructions a tray or pan works much better. Especially if you are using a microfiber cover were you are supposed to push the paint completely out of it several times before you fully load it.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Gymschu said:


> +1 on this. It's just a hassle having to load your roller from the bucket at a nearly 90 degree angle. I like the more comfortable 45 degree angle of using a tray. The big trays hold lots of paint so refilling is not much of an issue. I would like to find a better way of moving the tray around, much like what WildBill is talking about.



Have you tried the Kvord bags? 
Ease of mobility is one of the things I like best about them. 

It's certainly a drawback to most trays that you have to use both hands to move them.The bags are made of a slick material that easily slides over drop cloths so you can move it with one hand by sliding it around the room. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

I used a bucket a couple of times, and did not like how messy the frame became. Paint all over it. Now I use the Wooster deep 14 inch tray. It takes a gallon of paint. Only down side is that the liners cost $5, which I think is a bit steep.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

Jmayspaint said:


> Have you tried the *Kvord bags*?
> Ease of mobility is one of the things I like best about them.
> 
> It's certainly a drawback to most trays that you have to use both hands to move them.*The bags are made of a slick material that easily slides over drop cloths so you can move it with one hand by sliding it around the room. *


Good tip!

Just FYI for certain geographic regions. In one of the last threads about Kvord a member b!tched about the bags cracking at below freezing temps. Which is not a reason to not use them. Just a reason to keep them from freezing.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

These are widely available in the U.S. market.

http://www.rollabucket.com

There is a Roll A Tray Max for 14'' and 18''s.


----------



## goga (Aug 6, 2015)

It all depends on what the application is. One color continuing painting for hours? tray maybe a good idea, yet when one has to do a few quick colors in a room... having few trays.. too much mess to clean after, takes more time than to deep a roller into the bucket with taped off grid to make it smoother and pushy, just like a tray would, and.. of coarse to avoid the "Waffle" effect? gg)

PS: in my practice if the application requires more than 9" roller, it is usually gets sprayed.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

17 years on swing stages & aerial work platforms I can honestly say I never used a tray but I know they have their place in residential & commericial.

I know I haven't ever seen 1 in industrial or marine.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Jmayspaint said:


> It does seem that trays better facilitate loading the roller with paint. There are some advantages to each. I used to be a hard core bucket guy, but the Kvord bags have helped my transition to trays. They make all the difference to me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can you get them anywhere besides SW?


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

chrisn said:


> Can you get them anywhere besides SW?


Prolly on the Internet, I've only seen them in SW tho. 

Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

Jmayspaint said:


> Have you tried the Kvord bags?
> Ease of mobility is one of the things I like best about them.
> 
> It's certainly a drawback to most trays that you have to use both hands to move them.The bags are made of a slick material that easily slides over drop cloths so you can move it with one hand by sliding it around the room.
> ...


Yes, Jmays, I have a bunch of the KOVRD bags, and you are right, they are good and slick and you can pull your tray along with ease.

I'm a bit disappointed in the KOVRD bags for holding out air that gets to your brushes and rollers. They claim you can keep them inside for up to two weeks without them starting to dry out, but, I've had a few times where in a couple days my roller sleeve was beginning to dry out. So, now, for insurance, I wrap the brush and the roller in plastic THEN put them in the bag.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

I prefer trays to grids, but am using a grid in a 5er now on an exterior stucco repaint. My biggest beef with dipping the roller in the 5 gallon bucket is that, for me anyway, it is impossible to not get paint on the sides of the roller frame. After loading my roller, invariably I drip some paint from the side of the roller onto the ground when lifting the roller out of the bucket. Not every time, but much too often. This never happens when using a tray. However, moving a bucket around outside is much easier than moving and refilling a tray frequently.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Clearlycut said:


> Tray all day.
> Buckets are useless and kill production.
> Posture is horrible using a bucket. Plus grids push paint out of a roller.
> Tray pushes it in the roller.
> ...


Very well explained. "Clearcut"!


----------



## The Cutting Edge (May 25, 2014)

Clearlycut said:


> Tray all day.
> Buckets are useless and kill production.
> Posture is horrible using a bucket. Plus grids push paint out of a roller.
> Tray pushes it in the roller.
> ...


Buckets are useless and kill production. Yeah right. No way is a tray somehow faster than a bucket and grid. No way. While you're reaching down with both hands to move your little paint tray without spilling any paint out of it I'm already around the corner. When you're refilling your little tray I've already left the room.
Posture is horrible? Maybe get a handle so you don't have to bend over.
Whoever makes handy paint pails now has a plastic bucket grid without any holes in it. Looks like the bottom of a roller tray in a bucket. I couldn't stand them. If paint sits for any time on it it dries up and pulls off on the cover.
I'm sure its the same for trays as well. I'm just not sure cause I haven't used a tray since I was maybe 13
Trays are for homeowners.


----------



## radio11 (Aug 14, 2015)

The crew that I run with all use the project buckets from SW, etc. I thought everybody that got paid to paint did. Live and learn I guess. A tray, huh? Nah! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jr.sr. painting (Dec 6, 2013)

Regarding kovrd bags our local SW stores has stopped carrying them and said they're done with em


----------



## beedoola (May 18, 2015)

SemiproJohn said:


> I prefer trays to grids, but am using a grid in a 5er now on an exterior stucco repaint. My biggest beef with dipping the roller in the 5 gallon bucket is that, for me anyway, it is impossible to not get paint on the sides of the roller frame. After loading my roller, invariably I drip some paint from the side of the roller onto the ground when lifting the roller out of the bucket. Not every time, but much too often. This never happens when using a tray. However, moving a bucket around outside is much easier than moving and refilling a tray frequently.



Yes, I've experienced this too. Even with micro fiber rollers - which seem to hold paint better, it still builds on the end and roller frame.

Use a micro fiber 3/8" nap with a tray today (the jumbo sized tray) and not one drip.

I agree with others regarding situations with multiple colors: having multiple tray liners makes things a lot easier.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Pete the Painter said:


> I used a bucket a couple of times, and did not like how messy the frame became. Paint all over it. Now I use the Wooster deep 14 inch tray. It takes a gallon of paint. Only down side is that the liners cost $5, which I think is a bit steep.


Here you go Pete, these work great!!

http://www.valleyproproducts.com/


----------



## Clearlycut (Dec 1, 2013)

The Cutting Edge said:


> Buckets are useless and kill production. Yeah right. No way is a tray somehow faster than a bucket and grid. No way. While you're reaching down with both hands to move your little paint tray without spilling any paint out of it I'm already around the corner. When you're refilling your little tray I've already left the room.
> Posture is horrible? Maybe get a handle so you don't have to bend over.
> Whoever makes handy paint pails now has a plastic bucket grid without any holes in it. Looks like the bottom of a roller tray in a bucket. I couldn't stand them. If paint sits for any time on it it dries up and pulls off on the cover.
> I'm sure its the same for trays as well. I'm just not sure cause I haven't used a tray since I was maybe 13
> Trays are for homeowners.


Must have ruffled a feather
lol
My tray barely moves from the middle of room.

I carried that same type of ignorance around with me along with a bucket for a long time. Lmao

The only place my paint sits to dry is on the wall.

I could go in but its not worth it.

Rather stay constructive with the thread.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

I'll take a tray over a bucket all day long. Neat, tidy, cleaner frame elbow and no drips. I'll take a stack of liners, paint a bunch of different colors and never miss a beat.its just easier. And I never get those dried bits of paint goobers on my walls from the grid and bucket system. It's never "terrible" with a bucket, I j u st prefer a pan. Do a section, put the pan in it. Never have to think about spilling it or whatever...just a preference I have. Whatever makes the money flow is the "best" way. The rest is just opinion.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

lilpaintchic said:


> I'll take a tray over a bucket all day long. Neat, tidy, cleaner frame elbow and no drips. I'll take a stack of liners, paint a bunch of different colors and never miss a beat.its just easier. And I never get those dried bits of paint goobers on my walls from the grid and bucket system. It's never "terrible" with a bucket, I j u st prefer a pan. Do a section, put the pan in it. Never have to think about spilling it or whatever...just a preference I have. Whatever makes the money flow is the "best" way. The rest is just opinion.


That is my pet peeve


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

90% of the time I'm working in furnished home with everything in the middle of the room. Do y'all use a pan in those situations, or only in empty rooms where you can put it in the middle? Also if you need two hands to move the tray what do you do with the roller and pole? Do you have to take it apart, put the roller in the pan then move it? 

Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## goga (Aug 6, 2015)

SemiproJohn said:


> it is impossible to not get paint on the sides of the roller frame. After loading my roller, invariably I drip some paint from the side of the roller onto the ground when lifting the roller out of the bucket.


Well, if you dip it all the way into the paint in the bucket, yeah, that will get the paint all over and inside of it. But who does such a nasty thing? You dip it only skin deep, just to get a bit of paint on side of the cover, spin and dip again. Strange to hear it from the painters who paint every other day. 

And even if there is a paint on sides, use brush to brush it off and keep it clean. When lifting out of the bucket, little twist of a roller from side to side makes the paint stay on it without running down off of one side just like you lifting your wet hands out of a sink when the towel is not near by while reaching across the room))


----------



## The Cutting Edge (May 25, 2014)

Clearlycut said:


> Must have ruffled a feather
> lol
> My tray barely moves from the middle of room.
> 
> ...


Ignorance huh? Your response proves my point. So you set your little paint tray in the middle of the room and never move it. Well I can see how that's far superior for production as you said. Every 1 or 2 runs with your roller you have to walk over to the middle of the room to get more paint. 
If you're on a repaint do you cover all the floor so you can set it in the middle?
I just use runners around the floor so in the middle of the room is unprotected unless I'm doing ceilings. My bucket is always right next to my work not across the room. I'm usually in the paint for 8-10 hours a day so yeah its gonna dry and pull on a plastic tray. At the end of the day I drop the grid in the bucket and put the lid back on. No bags needed.
Trays are for homeowners.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Obviously, trays are not for home owners based on the fact that we've got a bunch of successful veteran painters in this thread claiming to have used them for years without issue including myself.

The 'passion' over this issue of preference is pretty funny though. Whatever works.... Works.


----------



## The Cutting Edge (May 25, 2014)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Obviously, trays are not for home owners based on the fact that we've got a bunch of successful veteran painters in this thread claiming to have used them for years without issue including myself.
> 
> The 'passion' over this issue of preference is pretty funny though. Whatever works.... Works.


You're right Bill. I understand people use whatever works for them and that's great. But to say buckets kill production. Its a no brainer and I must be ignorant since I use a bucket is just wrong. It is not better for production and there's no way it can be. Using a tray is slower. It just is. You guys use whatever makes you money. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Obviously, trays are not for home owners based on the fact that we've got a bunch of successful veteran painters in this thread claiming to have used them for years without issue including myself.
> 
> The 'passion' over this issue of preference is pretty funny though. Whatever works.... Works.


Pop a bag and buckle in, that was just the previews the feature presentation is about to start.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

I need a popcorn refill. Can you guys hold on a couple of minutes? And fyi, I'll sell you whatever the hell you want to use with no problems what so ever! Just don't ask me for a free bucket when you have fifty of them in your van.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Speaking of buckets, our local lumberyard was having some tile work done the other day in their entrance way. They hired one of the local tile guys to do the work. He was mixing his mortar in a big orange bucket.

Manager of the store stood there and stared at him for the longest time before he sent one of his guys over to try and *sell *him one of their buckets. Tile guy laughed and said he wasn't paying $7 for a bucket when he already had one. I heard that eventually they tried to give him one and he still refused.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Ok, now back to trays which are far superior and obviously faster....:whistling2: I'm not claiming to be superman here guys, but how are people not able to pick up a tray with one hand without spilling it? I dump close to gallon in and I can carry it around a room with my cage and pole in my other hand without spilling it. I certainly don't exactly consider myself a candidate for Mr. Universe either.

Not talking about going up or down a flight of stairs or a ladder, or wandering down a long hallway or something like that.

Keep your tray about 8' ahead of you at a 45 degree to the wall, move ahead as needed or give it a gentle kick in the corner to turn it 90 degrees right when you go past it. Easy peezy.

Let's keep this going! When's the intermission? I gotta pee and have a smoke.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

I just don't understand why we can't have a friendly discussion without someone saying their way is the only way, or that's someone else's tool, method, or product choice is stupid. I know it happens in every trade, but on a public forum, as soon as we start focusing on how someone else's methods are inferior, the threads no longer become constructive, (entertaining maybe, but that's about it).

So many pros on this board, combined knowledge that would rival any one site or forum on the planet, and we waste it with 20 page threads insulting others who use specific paints. I know PT isn't just meant to be an encyclopedia of specs & references, but what drew me to it in the first place was learning all the different ways my fellow tradesmen went about the process to ultimately achieve the same outcome. 

With everybody already tasting the sampler platter that is February's cabin fever, maybe we can try to exercise a little tact & diplomacy, quit with the insults, the back-handed digs, etc., and remember what drew us all to PT in the first place. JMHO.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I've never really given trays a shot but I'd be more than happy to try 'em out. I good like that maybe it's an age thing or something but I like to keep an open mind and try anything and everything. Life is boring doing the same old same old day in and day out, trying new products and techniques keeps things fresh. 

The logistics of trying to move a tray around a furnished room has always kept me away from them, but I'll give it a try. What tray would y'all recommend using?


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> I just don't understand why we can't have a friendly discussion without someone saying their way is the only way, or that's someone else's tool, method, or product choice is stupid. I know it happens in every trade, but on a public forum, as soon as we start focusing on how someone else's methods are inferior, the threads no longer become constructive, (entertaining maybe, but that's about it).
> 
> So many pros on this board, combined knowledge that would rival any one site or forum on the planet, and we waste it with 20 page threads insulting others who use specific paints. I know PT isn't just meant to be an encyclopedia of specs & references, but what drew me to it in the first place was learning all the different ways my fellow tradesmen went about the process to ultimately achieve the same outcome.
> 
> With everybody already tasting the sampler platter that is February's cabin fever, maybe we can try to exercise a little tact & diplomacy, quit with the insults, the back-handed digs, etc., and remember what drew us all to PT in the first place. JMHO.


I think someones popcorn got cold.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Even though I am far from a pro painter i do a good bit of painting for myself and family. I've used both trays and buckets w/grids and never had a problem with either one. In fact, sometimes I use both at the same "job" (freebies). Does that make me the devil or something?


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Rbriggs82 said:


> I've never really given trays a shot but I'd be more than happy to try 'em out. I good like that maybe it's an age thing or something but I like to keep an open mind and try anything and everything. Life is boring doing the same old same old day in and day out, trying new products and techniques keeps things fresh.
> 
> The logistics of trying to move a tray around a furnished room has always kept me away from them, but I'll give it a try. What tray would y'all recommend using?


I use a Simms 2010 Jumbo. Not sure if it's a Canadian brand or not. Got 8 of them. Always have a bunch of liners on hand. Dump almost a full gallon into the tray, leave about an inch or so of paint in the can to use for a cut can, grab a spare liner and flip it to use as a lid on your tray until you're ready to roll. Nothing dries and skins over.

I in turn might give a bucket a go. I've used them on exterior stucco jobbs when you have to use a huge sleeve. It was pretty messy, but it did work well. Never tried one on an interior.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Wildbill7145 said:


> I use a Simms 2010 Jumbo. Not sure if it's a Canadian brand or not. Got 8 of them. Always have a bunch of liners on hand. Dump almost a full gallon into the tray, leave about an inch or so of paint in the can to use for a cut can, grab a spare liner and flip it to use as a lid on your tray until you're ready to roll. Nothing dries and skins over.
> 
> I in turn might give a bucket a go. I've used them on exterior stucco jobbs when you have to use a huge sleeve. It was pretty messy, but it did work well. Never tried one on an interior.


I think you are right that Simms is primarily sold in Canada. I haven't checked to see if they would sell direct to me though.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

PACman said:


> I think you are right that Simms is primarily sold in Canada. I haven't checked to see if they would sell direct to me though.


Looks like they do sell to US customers. Scroll to the very bottom of this PDF for the contact info. I can't comment on any of their products other than their paint trays. The ones I've got are the ones I bought 13yrs ago when I started out, and that's the only product of theirs I've used.

http://tssimms.com/Files/SimmsCatalogueEN2013_Web.pdf


----------



## Clearlycut (Dec 1, 2013)

The Cutting Edge said:


> Ignorance huh? Your response proves my point. So you set your little paint tray in the middle of the room and never move it. Well I can see how that's far superior for production as you said. Every 1 or 2 runs with your roller you have to walk over to the middle of the room to get more paint.
> If you're on a repaint do you cover all the floor so you can set it in the middle?
> I just use runners around the floor so in the middle of the room is unprotected unless I'm doing ceilings. My bucket is always right next to my work not across the room. I'm usually in the paint for 8-10 hours a day so yeah its gonna dry and pull on a plastic tray. At the end of the day I drop the grid in the bucket and put the lid back on. No bags needed.
> Trays are for homeowners.


Hey i had to through a dig when you said "little tray" 

You really jumped on defending that bucket.


I really dont care either way.
Do your thing.

This disscussion is probably the most hilarious thing ive ever seen. But to painters its valid for us.

Corny but true.

We should time a 12×12 room tray verse bucket and see what it is.

Proof is in the pudding.


Word up


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Looks like they do sell to US customers. Scroll to the very bottom of this PDF for the contact info. I can't comment on any of their products other than their paint trays. The ones I've got are the ones I bought 13yrs ago when I started out, and that's the only product of theirs I've used.
> 
> http://tssimms.com/Files/SimmsCatalogueEN2013_Web.pdf


I just shot them an e-mail. They actually have a lot of linzer manufactured products in their catalog.

Have any of you ever used their Renaissance oval brushes? They are their version of the Picassos. With the problems with the Picassos i'm wondering if these might be a better brush with no shed issues. Although they could be Arroworthy Rembrandts if they are affiliated with Linzer/Arroworthy.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Clearlycut said:


> Hey i had to through a dig when you said "little tray"
> 
> You really jumped on defending that bucket.
> 
> ...


Word.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Clearlycut said:


> Hey i had to through a dig when you said "little tray"
> 
> You really jumped on defending that bucket.
> 
> ...


Word. Hey I'll provide the space and some paint if anyone wants to do it. I could mark off some areas of my store to do it on.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

PACman said:


> Word. Hey I'll provide the space and some paint if anyone wants to do it. I could mark off some areas of my store to do it on.


As much as I'd enjoy seeing painters entering the painting Colosseum with their respective weapons in hand being jeered and cheered by the bloodthirsty crowd... I think the only way to cess this out would be to have one person who's proficient with both methods painting out the same room.

Some painters might be quicker than others eek, which could throw off the experiment.

Personally, I'd rather not know which is faster and just leave it all as painting lore.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Wildbill7145 said:


> As much as I'd enjoy seeing painters entering the painting Colosseum with their respective weapons in hand being jeered and cheered by the bloodthirsty crowd... I think the only way to cess this out would be to have one person who's proficient with both methods painting out the same room.
> 
> Some painters might be quicker than others eek, which could throw off the experiment.
> 
> Personally, I'd rather not know which is faster and just leave it all as painting lore.


Maybe someone from southern Idaho will pick up the challenge!


----------



## goga (Aug 6, 2015)

I wouldn't take it to the point of speed discussion, it is a matter of convenience more than speed of application. For example in most of what I have had to work on there is more than one 9" roller involved, I have to have a brush and 4" roller at the same time to go around in tight places, like baths, laundries, kitchens and such. And even if it is a living or bedroom, there are still plenty of places where 9" will just not "cut it" alone. So keeping three tools on a tray and move everything all the time is kind of bulky and inconvenient. In a bucket they just hung on a side without disturbing anything and is moved at once. Just a little point to make. Tray is good for long stretch of just straight rolling with nothing else involved.


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

If you're worried about production, a 9 inch roller is out of the equation. I've been getting quite the chuckle watching you guys refer to production and 9 inch (kid toys). Good stuff, lol


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

driftweed said:


> If you're worried about production, a 9 inch roller is out of the equation. I've been getting quite the chuckle watching you guys refer to production and 9 inch (kid toys). Good stuff, lol


Drift just dropped the bomb on this thread. Now we're gettin' somewhere.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

So, let's go there. For the 18" roller type fellas, tray.. or bucket? One handed carry of tray, 'ou non'?


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Drift just dropped the bomb on this thread. Now we're gettin' somewhere.


oooh the good part! the plot thickens.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Wildbill7145 said:


> So, let's go there. For the 18" roller type fellas, tray.. or bucket? One handed carry of tray, 'ou non'?


Wooster big boy?


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

PACman said:


> Wooster big boy?


I've got no idea. I've seen an 18" cage once in my life and temporarily had no idea what it actually was even after I picked it up and held it for a minute or so.

Just watched some vids though. They are pretty impressive beasts to wield, and as Drift says quite speedy.


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

I just can't make it fit...am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

driftweed said:


> If you're worried about production, a 9 inch roller is out of the equation. I've been getting quite the chuckle watching you guys refer to production and 9 inch (kid toys). Good stuff, lol



Yeah, the only time I touch a nine inch nowadays is when I am doing a really small room like a bathroom. All other times it is either a 12 or 14 inch. And when I look back at some of the work I did with a 9 inch, I can only think, "what the h&%% was I thinking." I once did a ceiling that was about 60' by 20' with a nine inch...stupid.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Well, that does it. Next time I'm in the city, I'm picking one of those things up. Along with a bunch of sleeves. For $20, it'd be just fun to give it a try. Gonna freak out people around here when they see that thing being brought out.

"That's right Maam, it's 18 inches."

Do you guys like the Big Ben version or the regular adjustable like Drift's got?

Yikes, just noticed they make one called "The Hulk" that goes for close to $100.


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Well, that does it. Next time I'm in the city, I'm picking one of those things up. Along with a bunch of sleeves. For $20, it'd be just fun to give it a try. Gonna freak out people around here when they see that thing being brought out.
> 
> "That's right Maam, it's 18 inches."
> 
> ...


I do not use the 18" much because the only tray that I can find, or get easily, holds no paint. Seems like I have refill it every few minutes. So, I only use it on really big ceilings.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Well, that does it. Next time I'm in the city, I'm picking one of those things up. Along with a bunch of sleeves. For $20, it'd be just fun to give it a try. Gonna freak out people around here when they see that thing being brought out.
> 
> "That's right Maam, it's 18 inches."
> 
> ...


The little old ladies at the nursing home will love it I bet.


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Go for big Ben frame. I'm using a borrow frame today, because we are behind schedule. I don't have gear anymore, because I am out of bucket.

Big Ben frame
Wooster gt pole
And big Ben pan if all you want is 1 gallon (1 room jobs)
Otherwise use this 5 gal bucket


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

I have an idea. I have two identical restrooms at my store. You can use them for the test whenever convenient. One gets painted out of a bucket with a grid and one gets painted using a tray. Each will be timed. First one done gets the undying admiration and adulation of all who read this forum. And I get my restrooms re-painted.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

PACman said:


> I need a popcorn refill. Can you guys hold on a couple of minutes? And fyi, I'll sell you whatever the hell you want to use with no problems what so ever! Just don't ask me for a free bucket when you have fifty of them in your van.


But we can always use the extra one! And I wouldn't have to if you'd just offer it!


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

driftweed said:


> I just can't make it fit...am I doing something wrong?


Is that a twist lock?? Just lost 5 sec. production putting that together!


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

We use both. Buckets mostly and the wooster wide boy. IME, the pros of the bucket are mobility, capacity, free, store/transport tools and less of a hazard. I like trays for half bathrooms, a 2nd color below chairrail, small setups, quick color changes. Never used them for much else. Starting out in commercial we always used buckets, trays were considered a "paint trap". 

To the comments about dipping in a bucket you only let the nap touch the paint. And grids are better once skinned with paint from several days of work and letting it dry in between. Of course, a grid is just a trainer!


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

PRC said:


> Is that a twist lock?? Just lost 5 sec. production putting that together!


That drove me NUTS today!! I can't count how many times I almost lost the sleeve. I missed my big Ben sooo much! Ha

But we did o.k. for production: 2 guys brush/roll 1300 sqft 2 story townhouse (4k+ wall sqft including closets) in just under 3 hours.

Would not have happened with a 9 incher, that's for sure.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

driftweed said:


> That drove me NUTS today!! I can't count how many times I almost lost the sleeve. I missed my big Ben sooo much! Ha
> 
> But we did o.k. for production: 2 guys brush/roll 1300 sqft 2 story townhouse (4k+ wall sqft including closets) in just under 3 hours.
> 
> Would not have happened with a 9 incher, that's for sure.


I was talking about pole! Hahaha but yes twist lock frames bite too.
Have you tried the hulk frames? I've had the best luck with them.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Rbriggs82 said:


> 90% of the time I'm working in furnished home with everything in the middle of the room. Do y'all use a pan in those situations, or only in empty rooms where you can put it in the middle? Also if you need two hands to move the tray what do you do with the roller and pole? Do you have to take it apart, put the roller in the pan then move it?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


Yup, yup and yup. Easy.do a corner section and park the pan. The pan doesn't move around much in a room. Usually no more than 2-3 moves in a large area. On hardwoods you can just set it on a small drop and gently drag it before you refill. I fill mine full to the brim (2 gal pan) and move and refill as needed, I've found it to be much neater in an occupied space. No drips and crap to track...


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Gymschu said:


> Yes, Jmays, I have a bunch of the KOVRD bags, and you are right, they are good and slick and you can pull your tray along with ease.
> 
> I'm a bit disappointed in the KOVRD bags for holding out air that gets to your brushes and rollers. They claim you can keep them inside for up to two weeks without them starting to dry out, but, I've had a few times where in a couple days my roller sleeve was beginning to dry out. So, now, for insurance, I wrap the brush and the roller in plastic THEN put them in the bag.


If I go that route, glad kitchen garbage bags do the trick...cheaper. often times though I set up on a black contractor bag and drag it. Turn it inside out at the end of the day and shove everything but the pole in it. (Brush wrapped in painters plastic)...pull it all out the next day and keep going.i smash the bag around the cover to keep it wet...works for me anyway. Contractor bags make awesome drops in some circumstances (doors,etc.)perfect size.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Interiors - treys all day long. Used a buckets a few times and thought it was way to messy.

Exteriors - grids are fine, especially on lifts. I painted a local mall 3 colours, and me. Couldn't do that with treys.

Sent from my SM-T330NU using Tapatalk


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

Come on guys. Bucket and tray in one.


----------



## Clearlycut (Dec 1, 2013)

PACman said:


> I have an idea. I have two identical restrooms at my store. You can use them for the test whenever convenient. One gets painted out of a bucket with a grid and one gets paintedt using a tray. Each will be timed. First one done gets the undying admiration and adulation of all who read this forum. And I get my restrooms re-painted.


This would be awesome.

For a bathroom there wont even be enough paint in the bucket to touch grid. Lol

Where are u located if love to do it.


----------



## GR8painter (Dec 18, 2014)

epretot said:


> Come on guys. Bucket and tray in one.


Normally that would be a thread killer...but its february...carry on.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

PRC said:


> But we can always use the extra one! And I wouldn't have to if you'd just offer it!


I got a bunch of them if you want to stop by.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

epretot said:


> Come on guys. Bucket and tray in one.


I have diy'ers coming in just to buy those. No one else will order them in! I bet I've sold a couple dozen since I got them in, almost all of them to diy'ers. They work great, but I guess the local pro painters are kinda bull headed or something. That and SW doesn't have them so why would they even want one?


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Clearlycut said:


> This would be awesome.
> 
> For a bathroom there wont even be enough paint in the bucket to touch grid. Lol
> 
> Where are u located if love to do it.


I know. This is a loaded test. Is there room to use a tray with a pole, is there enough wall surface to use a bucket? Which one wins out? Could be a Japanese game show.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

It's interesting that this is such a hot button topic. I just checked out the PT FB page, and this topic was lit up like a Christmas tree! Full on name calling, Fbombing, 'my painting kungfu is superior to your painting kung fu'. 'Post pics!!!!' 'No U!' 'U WORK IN SLUMS!' 'NO U!'


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Large metal trays for smaller jobs. Buckets or 18" buckets for larger jobs.

If you're doing a lot of small jobs, having to use oil primers, etc., the trays come in handy. One week I had 17 different small jobs going that I handled. (Ins resto work) Used the heck out of the trays. Always kept 10-12 in the van.


----------



## GrandCitiesPainter (Oct 26, 2015)

For me, working out of a tray vs 5 gallon bucket is not a one or the other situation. I believe there is a good use for both, depending on the task at hand. Interior, when I am dealing with a few gallons in a bedroom, I prefer a tray. If I am working exterior, painting cinder block, or a large interior commercial drywall job, I would use a 5er. 

The cons of using a 5er - about 4 hours into the job, dry paint starts to flake off of the sides of the bucket and ends up in the paint, creating a ton of boogers.

The cons of using a tray - mobility, definitely a little more of a pain in the butt to work with. Someone here said they leave the tray in the middle of the room. Personalty, I like the paint as close to me as possible when working. Also, I never bother using a liner with a tray either, that to me is a waste of money.


----------



## tntpainting (Apr 3, 2008)

Trays are for DIY Projects


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

tntpainting said:


> Trays are for DIY Projects


I have been doing DIY projects for almost 30 years 

and getting paid for them


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

If you aren't using one of these, you are not a serious painter. At least that is what the guy walking by in the orange apron told me.

http://www.paintglider.com/index.php

Notice the guy from Idaho who absolutely loves his!


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

PACman said:


> If you aren't using one of these, you are not a serious painter. At least that is what the guy walking by in the orange apron told me.
> 
> http://www.paintglider.com/index.php
> 
> Notice the guy from Idaho who absolutely loves his!


And still no such thing as a water clean up alkyd paint. And we were standing right next to it.


----------



## GrandCitiesPainter (Oct 26, 2015)

tntpainting said:


> Trays are for DIY Projects


The home owners/DIY, usually get the smallest possible tray they can find at home depot. I've never seen a HO get the PRO size tray's I use.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

I like using these on large sections or jobs. Works great. 

We're almost exclusively Purdy guys. And this is another good product they came up with. Works great with 9 inch rollers too.


----------



## Crackshot (Dec 29, 2015)

Pete the Painter said:


> I used a bucket a couple of times, and did not like how messy the frame became. Paint all over it. Now I use the Wooster deep 14 inch tray. It takes a gallon of paint. Only down side is that the liners cost $5, which I think is a bit steep.


thats me also. take even more than a gallon =D was watching some USA videos and people use a big bucket and a grate right. was keen to try it but after thinking about my handles might pass for a while. 
liners are a blessing in disguise. wet trays are a pain in the butt. 
only prob i've had with the liners is some paints mainly high quality exterior paints, after use. i had them in back of the truck. next day they shrunk like a chippy packet in the oven.. like freakishly strangled down to 1/3 the size. ever seen that?


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Crackshot said:


> thats me also. take even more than a gallon =D was watching some USA videos and people use a big bucket and a grate right. was keen to try it but after thinking about my handles might pass for a while.
> liners are a blessing in disguise. wet trays are a pain in the butt.
> only prob i've had with the liners is some paints mainly high quality exterior paints, after use. i had them in back of the truck. next day they shrunk like a chippy packet in the oven.. like freakishly strangled down to 1/3 the size. ever seen that?


please explain:blink:


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

chrisn said:


> please explain:blink:


Dude! He's speaking plain old bloody english! Whats the problem? You speak English don't you?:jester:


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I tried the trays after reading how many professional painters use them. But, the deuce and the five gallon buckets work the best given all the cramped quarters I find myself in. It's true about the dried build up causing boogers, but I try to manage my material so that doesn't occur too often.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

CApainter said:


> I tried the trays after reading how many professional painters use them. But, the deuce and the five gallon buckets work the best given all the cramped quarters I find myself in. It's true about the dried build up causing boogers, but I try to manage my material so that doesn't occur too often.


Would you believe I probably haven't sold or given away a deuce since I left San Diego? I used to go through a skid of empty deuces and lids every quarter. Don't think I've sold one in Ohio yet. ?


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

PACman said:


> Would you believe I probably haven't sold or given away a deuce since I left San Diego? I used to go through a skid of empty deuces and lids every quarter. Don't think I've sold one in Ohio yet. ?


I never saw the term "cut pot" until I joined PT. Maybe dueces are a West Coast thing. The duece was very popular when I painted at the refineries. It was perfect for rolling with a Slim Jim, and striping with a Goose Neck. Especially, when I was crawling around in a pipe rack.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

CApainter said:


> I never saw the term "cut pot" until I joined PT. Maybe dueces are a West Coast thing. The duece was very popular when I painted at the refineries. It was perfect for rolling with a Slim Jim, and striping with a Goose Neck. Especially, when I was crawling around in a pipe rack.


SOOO, you paint with these?


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

^It's preferable to eating them… :whistling2:


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

chrisn said:


> SOOO, you paint with these?


those things are 70% pig rectum. So I've been told. And nothing beats using your weeny. Roller.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

PACman said:


> Would you believe I probably haven't sold or given away a deuce since I left San Diego? I used to go through a skid of empty deuces and lids every quarter. Don't think I've sold one in Ohio yet. ?


Ive never used one and never saw anyone using one either.:no:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

I don't even know what you all are talking about (deuce)


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

chrisn said:


> I don't even know what you all are talking about (deuce)


Contrary to what some people may believe, it is not a turd. As in "drop a deuce". But it is a particular type of two gallon plastic bucket that had a lid similar to a plastic five gallon bucket. They worked great as cut buckets because they had a nice edge on them and could hold a gallon and only be half full. Especially good when using the previously mentioned slim jim, aka weeny roller, trim roller, Jumbokoter, etc, using a one or two gallon bucket grid. Very handy.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

chrisn said:


> I don't even know what you all are talking about (deuce)


Ditto. Until I joined here, I had no idea that there was such a diverse range of language in the life of painters.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Ditto. Until I joined here, I had no idea that there was such a diverse range of language in the life of painters.



That's only because they don't use words like those up in Canada. :yes:


----------



## Gurnoe (Sep 5, 2015)

For real? I use a Deuce almost every day.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

RH said:


> That's only because they don't use words like those up in Canada. :yes:


apparently not in Maryland either


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Gurnoe said:


> For real? I use a Deuce almost every day.


It's definitely a west coast thing. I had a hard time keeping them in stock. And to add to this topic, I had painters that would buy 2 and 5 gallon bucket grids by the case! We hardly ever sold a pan to a pro painter, just to diy'ers. But here in Ohio it's the other way around. In Columbus we would sell a bucket grid maybe once every three months or so, but we sold tons of the Wooster wide boy buckets.

Of course we couldn't sell Sherwin Williams at all in San Diego at the time either.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

I'd have to drive 80Km to get a bucket grid of any sort. Local stores don't sell the 5gal because nobody buys them. All the painters use trays. Nobody around here has ever seen a 1gal grid before or knew they made them.


----------



## Gurnoe (Sep 5, 2015)

Wildbill7145 said:


> I'd have to drive 80Km to get a bucket grid of any sort. Local stores don't sell the 5gal because nobody buys them. All the painters use trays. Nobody around here has ever seen a 1gal grid before or knew they made them.


Do you roll with a 4" or 6" roller from a tray? That sounds terribly inconvenient in a painting the door/vanity/trim of a small bathroom type situation.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Gurnoe said:


> Do you roll with a 4" or 6" roller from a tray? That sounds terribly inconvenient in a painting the door/vanity/trim of a small bathroom type situation.


When using a 4", I often just throw a gallon grid in a 1gal cut pot and go from there. When I hit the city, I usually grab a bunch of them to tide me over until I get back there again. Yep, a tray can be a huge pain when you're doing confined space painting.


----------



## AWH Painting (Feb 13, 2016)

*18 for the win*

Not sure why everyone is arguing 9" tray vs. 9" bucket. We use 18" rollers for almost everything. I like the purdy 18" paint bucket(you can put roller wheels on it.) with the purdy 18" paint bucket liners(we are selling painting services, we are not selling the cleaning of paint tools). We use the wooster 18" roller frame with the woooster sherlock handles. The purdy 18" roller frames are worthless and should not be sold. The purdy handles are worthless too. I have complete set from 2'-4' to 9'-18'. The longer handles will not hold their position and there is not a rebuild kit like the wooster handles have. We use 9" trays for baths, small kitchens, and accent walls


----------



## Classic Painting (Feb 12, 2016)

I hate trays period. Always having to refill them way to fast. For a dys'er might be fine. 
In a pinch or emergency either one. You can take a 1/8" piece of paneling and drill 1/2 or bigger holes in it space about 1/4" apart. A little time consuming to make, but with the right tools it can be made in under 30 min. I've used that for a grid more than once when we were over 60 miles from civilization.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Classic Painting said:


> I hate trays period. Always having to refill them way to fast. For a dys'er might be fine.
> In a pinch or emergency either one. You can take a 1/8" piece of paneling and drill 1/2 or bigger holes in it space about 1/4" apart. A little time consuming to make, but with the right tools it can be made in under 30 min. I've used that for a grid more than once when we were over 60 miles from civilization.


As others have posted, this is mot necessarily true.:boxing:


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I think trays have a place. I also think they're a great option when only painting accent walls. I'm also sure that an eighteen inch roller has its place. But, there are far too many situations that I find myself painting where an eighteen inch roller would be like trimming a small patch of lawn with a drivable mower. Way too bulky!

After all, painting is about making a tough job easier, and lifting what amounts to nearly a quart of paint with every dip, makes my shoulders ache just thinking about it.


----------



## DrSmeller (Mar 24, 2012)

There was a time when all I used was a bucket but have been a tray man for quite a while now. They're both good. With a bucket, you just slap the surface , which takes a little practice. Otherwise things get messy with drips etc.


----------



## beedoola (May 18, 2015)

Gurnoe said:


> For real? I use a Deuce almost every day.


A guy I used to work with would refer to them as a Deuce. We're in the Bay Area. Maybe it's a West Coast thing?


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

beedoola said:


> A guy I used to work with would refer to them as a Deuce. We're in the Bay Area. Maybe it's a West Coast thing?


We're just a little more advanced in the West. It's kind of like America compared to Nicaragua.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

beedoola said:


> A guy I used to work with would refer to them as a Deuce. We're in the Bay Area. Maybe it's a West Coast thing?


Having sold paint across the country, I can tell you it is definitely a west coast thing. Some in Arizona and also Las Vegas. East of that they are pretty much unheard of.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

At least you can't say East Coasters aren't frugal. They'll use anything from a coffee can to an Oatmeal container to make a "cut pot". But I do have concerns that painters in a State as environmentally conscientious as California, prefer to use plastic buckets. But then again, we're all about speed and "getting her done dude".

I think DaArch used sandwich bags. Now he was the King of frugality!


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

First guys I worked with when I moved here used empty coffee cups from Timmies as cut cans. Couldn't believe it. Then when I finally converted them to actual paint cans, the boss banned them when one of the guys forgot to cover it overnight.

I have no idea what they use now.


----------



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

....


----------



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

804 Paint said:


> I'm still waiting for the 9" + bucket + grid crowd to explain how it's faster than using something like this on wheels + 18" roller cover + tray liner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

Nothing on that, guys?? ^^^^^^

*CA* - I'm an east coaster who uses a duce but usually only if using a mini roller, too. I use a brush magnet to keep the brush at the top so I can do both at once. In general I find a regular gallon pail to be much more comfortable to handle. And, I find that, for me, there's not a big capacity advantage to the deuce because I'm needing to refresh the paint anyway before its gone due to air exposure.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

804 Paint said:


> Nothing on that, guys?? ^^^^^^
> 
> *CA* - I'm an east coaster who uses a duce but usually only if using a mini roller, too. I use a brush magnet to keep the brush at the top so I can do both at once. In general I find a regular gallon pail to be much more comfortable to handle. And, I find that, for me, there's not a big capacity advantage to the deuce because I'm needing to refresh the paint anyway before its gone due to air exposure.


I like the stability of a deuce and the flexibility to roll out of it. I also think the eighteen inch setups would be great if I were rolling large wall and ceiling places. Particularly, if my first choice of spraying couldn't be met. 

But the five gallon bucket will always be my first choice to roll out of because it is extremely mobile, and provides a convenient storage for a roller and grid to be buttoned up in at the end of the day. Plus, it is a useful way to recycle packaging.

I actually turned a hard hat into a cut pot once. Only once.


----------



## BuckeyePainter (Feb 14, 2014)

Here's an idea for a new topic: pan vs bucket for cutting! Haha


----------



## DanielMDollaPainting (Feb 24, 2011)

My dad and I always used the metal trays. I like them for residential. Keep a few in the truck letting them dry out and no need for a liner. The Kovered bags are excellent for multiple colors of lunch break or dry time between coats. In a typical 2 gal bedroom you only have to fill the tray once or twice each coat. 
I used the Wooster 18 in bucket for large jobs with the valley pro liners. The liner bags are nice but sometimes The paint can dry and flake back off. I recently bought the Wooster nine inch bucket as well. My only peeve with the Wooster buckets is that the lid won't snap on tight with a roller hooked on the side. To get a tight seal you have to wrap the roller in a bag. 
The only time I've used a 5 gal bucket and grid was on exterior stucco or slop jobs. As mentioned before it seems impossible to not get paint hogged in the frame cause the bucket is too small. 
18 in covers are more expensive and cumbersome in most residential rooms on walls and I always seem to have to turn it sideways or feel like I need a nine too. I never feel like residential painting is a race so a nine inch pan had served me well but there's always a time and place for 18s. I love the colossus for production anytime I can pass the rag finish off on a job but a soft woven 3/8 is a better finish hand down for higher quality work.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

Can someone show me the tray they use for boxing paint? Also the one use for brushing off a extention ladder. While your at how about the tray hook.

The one I really want to see is the 1 you all use on a inclined roof. Trays are awesome for accent walls. Every tool & piece of equipment has its place per individual needs & technique.

I have found that it any type of elevated work ladder, scaffolds & lifts, trays have there place. On the ground.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

I honestly can't believe this debate is still going on.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> I honestly can't believe this debate is still going on.


I can. *crunch-crunch* Popcorn?:thumbsup:


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Like Rob said, tray's are great for accent walls. I carry a couple in case I need to roll out some patches or walls that would be to large for my Slim Jim or mini Wooster. Otherwise, the deuce and five are King.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

Happy St Patty's day to all tray & bucket PT members. Screw the popcorn I'm
getting all the corn beef & cabbage out of this thread I can.:whistling2::thumbup::notworthy:


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

According to an add in The Paint Dealer magazine, the Simms jumbo tray is the #1 choice of professional painters. So why aren't YOU using one?


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

PACman said:


> According to an add in The Paint Dealer magazine, the Simms jumbo tray is the #1 choice of professional painters. So why aren't YOU using one?


BEHR is also supposed to be the number one choice of paint. 

I rest my case.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

CApainter said:


> BEHR is also supposed to be the number one choice of paint.
> 
> I rest my case.


WAHT? So you think I screwed up by ordering 4 gross of them? Is that what you are saying?:thumbup:


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

PACman said:


> WAHT? So you think I screwed up by ordering 4 gross of them? Is that what you are saying?:thumbup:


Well, given your descriptions of the so called professional painters in your area, I would have ordered five times as many.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

CApainter said:


> Well, given your descriptions of the so called professional painters in your area, I would have ordered five times as many.


Not all of the painters. It's actually just a few "summer time" painters if you know what I mean.


----------



## Krittterkare (Jul 12, 2013)

with a 5 gallon bucket and a grid you can dump over 3/4 of a gallon in to the five and use the gallon can to cut in. This is great for a bathroom or small bedroom. A 9" roller is perfect for small rooms or accent walls and it is easy to thin paint in a 5er vs a roller pan.


----------



## nogg (Aug 23, 2007)

We use a large tray,holds about 3/4 gal.Put it on one end of a 4' scaffold at about 2' high and it is super comfortable to work.Your paint cans/bucket can go on the platform with it.Only works with commercial work though


----------



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

Different tools for different situations. I'll be painting a large unoccupied orthodontic office next week. I'll be using this with my 18" Wooster Wideboy. A 5-gal bucket's got nothin on it.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

804 Paint said:


> Different tools for different situations. I'll be painting a large unoccupied orthodontic office next week. I'll be using this with my 18" Wooster Wideboy. A 5-gal bucket's got nothin on it.


I've successfully knocked out over a million square feet of walls and ceilings in the last thirty plus years, and never once used a mop bucket like that LOL!


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

CApainter said:


> I've successfully knocked out over a million square feet of walls and ceilings in the last thirty plus years, and never once used a mop bucket like that LOL!


I'd you did, it probably would have been 2 mil by now,


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

CApainter said:


> I've successfully knocked out over a million square feet of walls and ceilings in the last thirty plus years, and never once used a mop bucket like that LOL!


Those make great beer troughs for cookouts, weddings, Funerals, etc.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Only on PT... 145 posts and counting about trays versus buckets. :blink:

Want to add a thanks as well. This many posts and a fair amount of passionate opinions but it's not generated into any serious name calling or threats - something not unknown to PT. Appreciate you all keeping it civil _and_ enjoyable.


----------



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

RH said:


> Only on PT... 145 posts and counting about trays versus buckets. :blink:
> 
> Want to add a thanks as well. This many posts and a fair amount of passionate opinions but it's not generated into any serious name calling or threats - something not unknown to PT. Appreciate you all keeping it civil _and_ enjoyable.



Man you have no idea. There are threads about fuzz pedals running over at thegearpage.com over 950 PAGES long.

This ain't nuthin...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

804 Paint said:


> Different tools for different situations. I'll be painting a large unoccupied orthodontic office next week. I'll be using this with my 18" Wooster Wideboy. A 5-gal bucket's got nothin on it.


One of my guys put mop bucket casters on it...it's freaking awesome!!  You can dang near roll over anything with it now...


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

804 Paint said:


> Man you have no idea. There are threads about fuzz pedals running over at thegearpage.com over 950 PAGES long.
> 
> This ain't nuthin...
> 
> ...


I could have gone for a long time, and been quite content without hearing that.:yes:


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

driftweed said:


> I'd you did, it probably would have been 2 mil by now,


The other two million square feet were sprayed. Badunk! Game!


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

RH said:


> Only on PT... 145 posts and counting about trays versus buckets. :blink:
> 
> Want to add a thanks as well. This many posts and a fair amount of passionate opinions but it's not generated into any serious name calling or threats - something not unknown to PT. Appreciate you all keeping it civil _and_ enjoyable.


I think everyone on PT understands that a tray or a bucket is a tool and there are different uses for each. Whichever works best for you in any particular situation. Not really much to get all hot and bothered over. Unlike behr.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Anybody use the paint pads?


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

TJ Paint said:


> Anybody use the paint pads?


Oh HELL no! It's ON now!


----------



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

lilpaintchic said:


> One of my guys put mop bucket casters on it...it's freaking awesome!!  You can dang near roll over anything with it now...


Yes! I've been planning on getting some...



RH said:


> I could have gone for a long time, and been quite content without hearing that.:yes:


LOL...just saying...if you think this forum can get OCD or its panties in a bunch, you haven't been around the block!



TJ Paint said:


> Anybody use the paint pads?


Actually, YES! There was something I painted a few months ago where I simply couldn't reach something any other way. Went to the store, got a paint pad, stuck it on a paint stick and BAM, DONE! Usually I wouldn't have bothered with the spot but in the mirror you could see it wasn't painted.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

804 Paint said:


> Yes! I've been planning on getting some...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There you go! A tool for every purpose. But a REAL pro painter would have torn the wall or cabinet off or whatever was in the way and used a CORONA brush and some Emerald to paint that spot! LOL!

Just trying to keep RH busy on a weekend.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> Anybody use the paint pads?


rabble rouser


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

RH said:


> rabble rouser


Gotta admit, it's nice to see him back again though.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

TJ Paint said:


> Anybody use the paint pads?


Paint pads are awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Gotta admit, it's nice to see him back again though.


Yup - for sure. Even if it is only to make my life potentially more difficult.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

RH said:


> rabble rouser


one of my late mom's favorite sayings


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

PPG gave us a couple of wooster bucket trays and a case of liners a month ago. Despite being a bucket guy for 15 years I have to admit that I am liking this tray. It will never replace the bucket but it now has its places in repaints for us. 

http://www.woosterbrush.com/other-tools/buckets-grids/sherlock-bucket-tray/


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

TJ Paint said:


> Anybody use the paint pads?


I've had the same one for 10 years. Works great behind the toilet tank.


----------

